# Gamepad Companion



## Harp (Aug 13, 2006)

I just bought a gamepad for use with COD2 and installed Gamepad Companion to use it.

However, the controls I set to the mouse's X and Y axis are almost completely useless.
When using a mouse, you can continuously slide it upward and (in a shooter game) the character will continuously look in that direction. With Gampad Companion, when I move the gamepad stick upward it takes it as one press of the button and the character looks in jerks so that I have to keep tapping it, as if I was moving the mouse one small increment at a time. 

When using a control stick in a first person shooter, it is COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE to have to keep tapping in the direction of your x and y axis' while in the heat of battle. 

Does anyone know a way around this (such as downloading the full version of Gamepad Companion) or am I just going to have to ask for my money back?


----------



## symphonix (Aug 14, 2006)

Gamepads are not really suited to First-Person Shooter (FPS) games, except to control movement while using the mouse to control viewing/aiming. Even then, I know nobody who plays FPS games using a gamepad. The key to good FPS gaming is to be able to quickly and accurately look around and aim at a target, which can best be achieved with a mouse. The other hand controls movement (forward, back, jump, switch weapons, devices, etc) and as such either a keyboard or a controller designed for FPS games is used.

A gamepad simply can't work for the task of aiming / homing in on a target. It would be like driving a car using a TV remote control.

I have a gamepad, but I'd never try to use it in CoD2. I use it only for platformer games and emulators.


----------



## Harp (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't ask the psychology of First Person Shooters. By the way, Halo on Xbox rules with the controllers and I have one that is basically the same design.

All I want to know is how to use the X/Y axis on the gamepad stick without it sucking balls. 

Is there an alternative to Gamepad Companion?


----------

